# Metal pieces from engine during oil change



## mikaelg_ (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello all,
As the titles states, during my oil change this morning on my VW Golf GT Sport 140 -08, the mechanic found these small metal pieces from the engine during the oil change. He said that we should replace the engine which I do not want to do since that will cost me the same amount I bought the car for. I am now asking if anyone of you more knowledgrable people know what these piece could be and if it affects the engines performance or lifetime?
Just some info:

Bought this car 6 months ago, previous owner had recently changed the timing chain (not sure if this is the correct english term, I know there's a timing belt but this is a chain not a belt), maybe these pieces could be from that job (fingers crossed)?
The car is running just fine. Occasionally there is an odd noise which sounds like a hammer hitting an empty drum but very dull and not loud at all, only noticeable when the car is running but standing still. This occurs maybe once or twice a week, with no trend in regards of driving style, weather, temperature etc.
Thinking about going to my local VW dealer/service and asking them if they know what these pieces are. But I also want some unbiased thoughts on these pieces.


----------



## ZL8R (Jun 22, 2020)

sell the entire car


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

What year Golf is it?


----------

